# Plow truck overheating at high speeds - advice needed



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, so here is the deal, I have a 2003 chev 2500HD that is overheating on the highway when running the plow. I have tried lowering, lowering at an angle and everything with no luck in getting air in the grill. I have been doing research and I have seen plenty of people saying well don't drive over 45mph, but sometimes the highway is the best option so I am looking to resolve the problem in other ways than just slowing down and not taking the highway.

I am planning on beefing up the suspension with add-a-leaf/roadmaster in the back, and torsion and possibly timbrens up front after the season so I am looking to possibly be sitting up 2" higher but I do not know if that will even address the problem, let alone solve it. That being said, I am running a western straight blade, and there is no rubber strip along the top so my idea/plan was to buy the rubber strip kit and mount an electric fan in front of the radiator and when I get on the highway, turn the fan on. That would help draw some of the air in I would imagine. The last thing I was thinking was to make an "air tunnel box" of some sort to mount of the plow to try and pull a draft.

I know I can also get the fan clutch kit which is not out of the question at this point in time.

Any good suggestions on products/vendors for the rubber flap or even an air deflector tunnel thing, or just find the best price and go with it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If someone has a problem with over heating seems like its always on a Chevy

I say a Fan cultch kit should fix it or a radiator with bigger cores 

Like on my truck I block half of the radiator with cardboard so my truck will heat up


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Antlerart06;1737504 said:


> If someone has a problem with over heating seems like its always on a Chevy
> 
> I say a Fan cultch kit should fix it or a radiator with bigger cores
> 
> Like on my truck I block half of the radiator with cardboard so my truck will heat up


Never really had the problem on a ford, but it seems fords sit a little higher in general.... beats me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow plow prep clutch, or h.d clutch


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

even when I hit the highway 9 times out of 10 the fastest I will go is 45mph b/c of the road conditions.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Drop the plow a little while driving to get air into it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xjoedirt55x;1737538 said:


> Never really had the problem on a ford, but it seems fords sit a little higher in general.... beats me.


Well I didn't want to say it but that's what I drive


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are dropping your plow sufficiently and still having a problem, you need a new fan clutch. Also make sure you have enough coolant.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

grandview;1737583 said:


> Drop the plow a little while driving to get air into it.


Tried that... I had the bad boy bouncing off the ground a little. Darn truck just sits too low I think. 



Antlerart06;1737594 said:


> Well I didn't want to say it but that's what I drive


I got a hell of a deal on the whole setup, and most definitely worth the headache of fixing the minor problems.

Think the severe duty fan clutch at local autozone would do the trick?


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

jb1390;1737598 said:


> If you are dropping your plow sufficiently and still having a problem, you need a new fan clutch. Also make sure you have enough coolant.


Plenty of coolant. Think this one would work?

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...3-p?navigationPath=L1*14922|L2*15022|L3*15944


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Bump.... hoping to get something ordered or picked up sooner than later. Will one at a local parts store work or do I need to order a special one?

Thanks.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

xjoedirt55x;1738005 said:


> Bump.... hoping to get something ordered or picked up sooner than later. Will one at a local parts store work or do I need to order a special one?
> 
> Thanks.


Best one you can get at Napa should work fine. Napa parts tend to be better than the other box stores in my experience.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jb1390;1738190 said:


> Best one you can get at Napa should work fine. Napa parts tend to be better than the other box stores in my experience.


I got to ask what Box stores are you talking about that sell parts


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

xjoedirt55x;1737470 said:


> Okay, so here is the deal, I have a 2003 chev 2500HD that is overheating on the highway when running the plow. I have tried lowering, lowering at an angle and everything with no luck in getting air in the grill. I have been doing research and I have seen plenty of people saying well don't drive over 45mph, but sometimes the highway is the best option so I am looking to resolve the problem in other ways than just slowing down and not taking the highway.
> 
> I am planning on beefing up the suspension with add-a-leaf/roadmaster in the back, and torsion and possibly timbrens up front after the season so I am looking to possibly be sitting up 2" higher but I do not know if that will even address the problem, let alone solve it. That being said, I am running a western straight blade, and there is no rubber strip along the top so my idea/plan was to buy the rubber strip kit and mount an electric fan in front of the radiator and when I get on the highway, turn the fan on. That would help draw some of the air in I would imagine. The last thing I was thinking was to make an "air tunnel box" of some sort to mount of the plow to try and pull a draft.
> 
> ...


We had this problem on our 2004. Upgraded fan clutch solved the problem


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Antlerart06;1738256 said:


> I got to ask what Box stores are you talking about that sell parts


I think he's talking a.z. and a.a


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

My dodge is having a similar issue, although not actually overheating, it's just running warmer than normal because the plow blade is blocking the airflow.

If I drop the blade low, it runs almost normal temp, but I decided to change out my fan clutch anyway. Ordered one from Slammazon, as the one that I have in there now is one of these chinese knockoffs from Autozone I bought about a year ago.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s=automotive&field-keywords=hayden+fan+clutch

More importantly, I'm going to change the Rad Cap again, and see if that makes any difference as well. Seems as though there are those who think that poor radiator cap design attributes to head gasket failure,so..... who am I to argue.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm curious how many of you guys use the defrost setting on the truck to help keep the engine cool? I use this and it never gets past the half way mark on the temp gauge. I run it full blast as much as I can. when I get to hot I either open a window for a bit or turn down the fan until I cool off.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

dieselss;1738296 said:


> I think he's talking a.z. and a.a


You are correct.


----------

